# Грыжа L5-S1 10 мм. Помогите, операция - единственный выход?



## Боль (25 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Ольга, мне 39. Где-то 5 месяцев назад заболела левая ягодица. Сначала боль была умеренная, не могла полностью наклониться и лёжа поднять прямую ногу. Сделала МРТ: вывод; Грыжа диска l5S1 10мм, блокирующая левое межпозвоночное отверстие, сдавливающая дуральный мешок и нервный корешок. Все смотревшие меня неврологи и нейрохирурги в один голос говорят об операции. Консервативное лечение: юдискус композитум, хондрогард, целебрекс, кетонал, мидокалм, капельницы ксефокам, дексометазон. Облегчения практически нулевые, если были только на сутки. Сейчас бегают сильные мурашки по всей ноге до ступни, тупая боль в ягодице и тянущие по ноге. Лёжа болит копчик, На пятки и носки встаю. Поясница не болит. Хожу через боль. Очень тяжело. Психологически начала сдавать, не вижу выхода. Назначена операция через месяц. Уверенности нет. Помогите. Буду благодарна за любое мнение.  Может кто то может посоветовать специалиста в Краснодаре.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Май 2018)

Едва ли стоит искушать судьбу. Консервативное лечение только продлит страдания. Нужна помощь нейрохирургов.


----------



## La murr (25 Май 2018)

@Боль, Ольга, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к консультанту форума - нейрохирургу из Краснодара Мостовому Сергею Ивановичу, @Simos


----------



## Боль (25 Май 2018)

Спасибо за Ваше мнение. Для меня очень важно обрести уверенность и решиться на операцию. Саму операцию не боюсь, боюсь последствий (опять же начиталась на форумах). И ещё не хочется мучаться в сомнениях, типо «а вдруг не надо было оперироваться, может не все испробовала из консервативного итд». Ведь пойду своими ногами под нож. Везде пишут, что операция, только когда уже парез, или не сможешь ходить.


La murr написал(а):


> @Боль, Ольга, здравствуйте!
> Вы можете обратиться к консультанту форума - нейрохирургу из Краснодара Мостовому Сергею Ивановичу, @Simos


Спасибо



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Едва ли стоит искушать судьбу. Консервативное лечение только продлит страдания. Нужна помощь нейрохирургов.


Доктор, а что вы думаете по поводу миофасциального синдрома в моем случае? Спасибо


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Май 2018)

Причиной ваших страданий является именно грыжа МПД. Нет грыжи - нет страданий!


----------



## Боль (26 Май 2018)

Спасибо. Значит операции не избежать, звучит как приговор! Буду надеяться на лучшее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Еще целый месяц Лечения и Времени.
Перед операцией сделайте МРТ.


----------



## Боль (27 Май 2018)

Спасибо. Вот в том то и дело, что не знаю какое ещё Лечение применить. Динамика к ухудшению, стопа как буд то отсидела и здоровая ягодица начинает ныть. Может мне попробовать что то кардинальное типо подводного вытяжения? Какие процедуры могут оказаться эффективными? Надеюсь это корректные вопросы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Могут быть и эффективными, могут и ухудшить.
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Боль (27 Май 2018)

Да, нашла. Понимаю, что все индивидуально и надо пробовать на себе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Я считаю мануальную терапию более избирательной и эффективной.


----------



## Боль (27 Май 2018)

Спасибо! А ваше мнение судя по текущему МРТ показания к операции 100%?

Кто-то может подсказать в Краснодаре хорошего мануального терапевта?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Показания не опреляют только по снимкам.
Невозможно ответить на этот вопрос.

По фотографии можете определить почему машина не заводится.


----------

